# How do you know when a mantis is calling?



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it some color


----------



## aNisip (Feb 14, 2014)

This topic has been covered numerous times. Use the search feature  

Basically, in very few words, the female moves the tip of her abdomen up and down.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 14, 2014)

They moon the world


----------



## Vlodek (Feb 14, 2014)

Basically female bends her abdomen downwards releasing pheromones to attract a male.

Here you can find more information about it:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.0307-6962.2005.00426.x/pdf


----------



## aNisip (Feb 14, 2014)

Just imagine mantids having ovipositors, now imagine them laying eggs with the ovipositors, thats what calling looks like, like Krissim Klaws pic.


----------



## iLUVdraguhns (Feb 15, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> They moon the world


oh like they're laying an ottheca… i get it.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 16, 2014)

iLUVdraguhns said:


> oh like they're laying an ottheca… i get it.


Yes and no. It is similar, but once you gain some experience you should easably be able to tell a female that is calling from one that is actually getting ready to lay an ootheca. Apparently however some male mantises can be fooled between the two. There was a funny photo someone posted a while back of a male that hopped on to a lady mantis only to have her start laying an ootheca while he was left akwardly sitting on her. :blush:


----------



## Orin (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's another picture for you.


----------



## Orin (Dec 20, 2014)




----------

